# Back From Italy



## jcambece (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I am back, It was fun (most of the time) The fish made it (but it was only because we know people in customs). I learned about my culture and met my family. The scenery is beautiful there. Its so different from America I didnt know how to handle it, seems like everyone there is insane prices there are nuts too lots of things are way more expensive there, but on the flip side some awesome stuff there is like half price from American goods. Well thats all for now.

Cambece


----------



## jcambece (May 2, 2006)

Cambece


----------



## Square Eye (May 2, 2006)

Nice pictures!

I absolutely love Roman and Greek architecture. The land looks like eastern Kentucky, I like that too, but in eastern Ky, there are mobile homes hanging on the mountain sides. Very nice scenery in Italy and Greece, if you have more pics or a homepage, post it up!

Welcome back,
Tom


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Glad you had a great time!  

Nice to have you back in the States and safe from harms way now...  

May you enjoy your journey through life....


Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate

Jesse


----------

